# What Train Means the Most to You?



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Probably most of us have one favorite in our model train collections. Or perhaps it's on our "wish list" and not yet in our possession. 

What is your very favorite train set (brand, model, etc.)? Or maybe it's a mixed set? 

Also, tell us why you feel this way. What is it about one particular train (or a certain combination) that captivates you?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

DJ

Kinda tough to hang the tag 'favorite' on any of my trains. Having said that,
I team a pair of DCC Bachmann GE 70 tonners as switchers. I enjoy seeing them
shuttle about my 2 yards and some spurs hustling cars into trains. They also
look good at the head of a long consist of mixed cars.

Another fun loco that I have, a DCC Bachmann F7 that heads my Santa Fe
Silver Side 'Chief' lighted cars. The fun with it is it's regular stops at my 3 main line
stations and backing into my 2 track Central Station. 

For historical and fond memories, I bring out My DCC Bachmann Doodle Bug (Dinky)
we called it, with it's lighted heavy weight coach. 
Missouri Pacific ran a similar Diesel or Gas/electric Passenger service
thru my S.Illinois home town back in the 30's, 40's and into the 50s.

The real workhouse on my layout is the DCC Bachmann GP that all by itself
will proudly head an 18 or 20 car freight as the 'antagonist' of the Chief
on my single track main.

I can't begin to pick a favorite...I just enjoy...especially when I have them
all running AT THE SAME TIME 

Don


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Of the trains I have purchased myself, I would have to say my Lionel 2020 steam turbine from 1946. It was somewhat of a basketcase when i bought it. I had to completely rewire the locomotive and the whistle mechanism in the tender. I had to replace one of the drive wheels and I had to mount the repro trailing truck the seller threw in with it since the original was long gone after a hard life with it's first owner (I am the third owner). Because of all the work I had to put into it I like it a lot. It runs like a dream and I often call on it around Christmas time to serve as a backup locomotive for my public Christmas display at the Redford Theatre in Detroit. It brought back memories to many of our older patrons, and made some for others. One lady even asked to pick it up and smell the unique smell the old postwar Lionel trains have. My postwar Lionel 736 berkshire locomotive also did some running with the 2020 on the layout.

Of course my other favorites are the ones that were passed down to me from my dad, which had previously been my grandfather's, as well as my first train set my dad gave me when i was about 3 years old.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

The favorites in my collection are the Lionel post-war 2033 (it's shiny silver paint scheme is quite sharp) and the pre-war 1668 (quite a screamer on the rails).

I also have a soft-spot for the good old 2037. Even if they were one of the most-manufactured locomotives in Lionel history, it was the first type I got to play with as a lad.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

My favorite engine (and standard car arrangement in 1959) was the Lionel 637.

It is my favorite because this was the first train set my dad purchased for me Christmas of 59.

I'm sorry to say I sold it in my teen years! :smilie_daumenneg:

I haven't yet purchased another one. 

I hope some day to buy another.

http://www.postwarlionel.com/cgi-bin/postwar?ITEM=637


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

This is real easy for me...my fleet of four 2-8-4 AHM Berkshires...cuz they are tough old birds that pull like mad. Then my sons Bachmann Plus 2-8-0 ATSF consolidated cuz THAT was his first day of 1st grade present...16 years ago...how time flys!!


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Anything PRR/PC/CR and Amtrak, because of my family history. I did get to explore the Buckeye Yard during the PC/CR years in the mid 70's and early 80's thanks to my grandfather who retired in 1976.

I do have a BLI PRR K4s #5356. I have a PRR official photo of my great grandfather (He was the conductor and retired in 1960) standing next to the #5356, all spiffied up. The picture was taken before the locomotive was scrapped in 1957.


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

The 2001 Lionel Santa Fe Freight Set (4-6-4 + 3 Freight Cars and Caboose) that my grandmother bought for me on my birthday. It was the first O-scale train that I had ever owned, and that made it the most special for me. She passed away last year after losing a short battle with cancer, but I will forever treasure that Lionel train that she bought for me nearly 12 years ago. 

If you have seen my "Finally Found..." post in the other thread, you will have seen it (minus the operating log car...seems to have gone missing or I have yet to find what box that it is stashed away in).


----------



## lovin it (Nov 21, 2012)

Mine is a 1978 Tenshodo GN L-1 2-6-6-2 that is factory painted in the glacier paint scheme. It is one of only 600 produced.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Boy, tough call there. Toss up between the 1501s set (2026 loco, 6066t tender, 6032 gondola, 6035 tanker, and 6037 caboose) that was my moms, 2281w (2243 A+B Santa Fe F3, 6464-150 boxcar, 3361 log dump car, 3562 barrel gondola, 6560 crane, and 6119 caboose) my dads or my first set the Lionel Cannonball set when I was about 10. I still have each of them, a few pieces missing from the cannonball set (ATSF slopeback tender and caboose) so it's tough to say. Spent time locating missing pieces for the 2281w set and it's complete now.

Carl


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Easy one here,

My Ives Black Diamond Jr. set from 1928. It was my father's and my uncle's 
before him. 










Pookybear


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

pookybear said:


> Easy one here,
> 
> My Ives Black Diamond Jr. set from 1928. It was my father's and my uncle's
> before him.
> ...


I know we overdo this word, but, your train is AWESOME!

Ives made such wonderful trains.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

I have always liked the symmetry of a Hudson but I have a soft spot for F3/7s, stemming I think from being shown over one when I was about eight, the engineers really loved that loco. I have not put any of either on my new track as yet.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

DJTrains said:


> I know we overdo this word, but, your train is AWESOME!
> 
> Ives made such wonderful trains.


Thank you DJ,

The Ives trains brought me so much fun when I was little how could one ever forget
the simpler times of childhood. It is even nicer that the ones I had were hand-me-downs.

Pookybear


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

pookybear said:


> Thank you DJ,
> 
> The Ives trains brought me so much fun when I was little how could one ever forget
> the simpler times of childhood. It is even nicer that the ones I had were hand-me-downs.
> ...


I hear you with "the simpler times of childhood." Things in this country are really going crazy these days. This makes remembering the old times much more enticing. 

My main escape from our present insanity is my art, but my vintage Lionel set also helps a lot. I plan to build a special train table with models of all the nice things of my past (model houses, cars, etc.).


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

My favorite train is my Wisconsin and Southern 4003 locomotive (as seen in my username) is an Athearn rtr Blue Box. The reason it is my favorite is kind of odd, but very personal. I got it for my birthday when I was in the 7th grade, so 13th birthday, 7 years ago. I got it from my mom, who was unemployed at the time raising 3 kids alone on meager child support a month, and it cost quite a bit. It was just when I was getting into trains to, so it was my first one, and since I live in Southern WI, she thought my first train should be a local one. That time of year was very bitter for me too, because the divorce was finalized a year before 4 days before my birthday (I was depressed for a few years after that during that time of year). I was angered with my father for being the way he was to my mom, and how quickly he got remarried (he was engaged to be married before the divorce papers had even been filed, my mom petitioned) 

Funny too, because I found out about him getting engaged (months after it happened, on X-mas. Happy times right?

Anyway I'm sure you guys don't want to hear about the drama right? This isn't a soap opera forum is it? :laugh::laugh::laugh: Anyway it's my favorite because it reminds me how amazing of a person my mom is, raising 3 children alone, on a very fixed income, and not having to leave our house. I had a very fortunate time which everybody can't say in that situation.

Here's to my mom!! :appl:


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

wsorfan4003 said:


> My favorite train is my Wisconsin and Southern 4003 locomotive (as seen in my username) is an Athearn rtr Blue Box. The reason it is my favorite is kind of odd, but very personal. I got it for my birthday when I was in the 7th grade, so 13th birthday, 7 years ago. I got it from my mom, who was unemployed at the time raising 3 kids alone on meager child support a month, and it cost quite a bit. It was just when I was getting into trains to, so it was my first one, and since I live in Southern WI, she thought my first train should be a local one. That time of year was very bitter for me too, because the divorce was finalized a year before 4 days before my birthday (I was depressed for a few years after that during that time of year). I was angered with my father for being the way he was to my mom, and how quickly he got remarried (he was engaged to be married before the divorce papers had even been filed, my mom petitioned)
> 
> Funny too, because I found out about him getting engaged (months after it happened, on X-mas. Happy times right?
> 
> ...



Drama, hey, don't worry about sharing your drama with this old timer. My threads are open to all until the moderator pulls the plug. 

Peace to you pal and hopefully in time most of those bad memories will fad away.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

the ones that I got as kid. Y6b, for steam. E8 for diesel.


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

DJTrains said:


> Drama, hey, don't worry about sharing your drama with this old timer. My threads are open to all until the moderator pulls the plug.
> 
> Peace to you pal and hopefully in time most of those bad memories will fad away.


Hey, thanks it tends not to bother me too much now, I realize things are for the better now.


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

The favourite is usually the latest one to be bought or built! But one that has been consistently high up the list has been my modified Hornby model of (UK) London and South Western Railway 'N15' class 4-6-0 No 30755 'The Red Knight' I read the linked story about it and was inspired to carry out the modifications to the standard model. It has been a smooth and quiet runner and is always out and about on the layout.
http://svsfilm.com/nineelms/hooker.htm


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I have too many favorites to pick just one. 
I like them all. Especially dressed in CNJ colors. :smilie_daumenpos:

The widow maker always catches my attention.
The RS diesels do too. 
But I also like the F model diesels.
I don't have a double ended diesel but like them too. Do they sell one?
I like them all! :smilie_daumenpos:

I can't pick just one, it would be like asking what kid do you like best.
I like them all the same. :smokin: :thumbsup:


----------



## morrjr (Dec 20, 2012)

big ed said:


> I have too many favorites to pick just one.
> I like them all. Especially dressed in CNJ colors. :smilie_daumenpos:


My favorite is the Howell Day Red Ball CNJ 4-6-0 camelback with five custom built Athearn CNJ passenger cars that once belonged to my long-departed father. Long before I was born my father rode the CNJ to work for several years, and he modeled the train he rode.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

morrjr said:


> My favorite is the Howell Day Red Ball CNJ 4-6-0 camelback with five custom built Athearn CNJ passenger cars that once belonged to my long-departed father. Long before I was born my father rode the CNJ to work for several years, and he modeled the train he rode.


It would be great to see them if you have a photo or two.


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

Hard to pick a favorite, but my Athearn SD40-2's in Burlington Northern livery, remain at the top of my list regardless of whatever else I may add to my roster. Although I really like my Athearn blue box Southern Pacific 1984 Olympics SD40-2 as well. Then there's the Stewart Alco C628, and the old Rivarossi GE U25C with the coolest drive system I've ever seen in a model locomotive..... Oh yeah, the pair of Stewart Baldwin AS-616's I just landed a month or so ago. 

Yeah, it's too hard to pick just one.


----------



## morrjr (Dec 20, 2012)

DJTrains said:


> It would be great to see them if you have a photo or two.


I'll try to get some pics in the next day or so - I need to dig the stuff out of a storage box.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

have to say i'm partial to my prewars. 225e and 226e. 
all they ever ask for is a drop of oil and and a bump from the old zw. 75 years and still lookin good.
also my geeps lashup in command


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

morrjr said:


> My favorite is the Howell Day Red Ball CNJ 4-6-0 camelback with five custom built Athearn CNJ passenger cars that once belonged to my long-departed father. Long before I was born my father rode the CNJ to work for several years, and he modeled the train he rode.


Howel Day established what I call my local hobby shop in 1933.

http://www.themodelrailroadshop.com/history.htm


----------



## morrjr (Dec 20, 2012)

Here's a pic of my favorite as promised a couple of days ago. It's a Howell Day Red Ball brass CNJ 4-6-0 Camelback with Athearn coach modified by my father to reflect CNJ configuration (four wheel trucks). There are several more cars to the train not pictured. This stuff dates back to approximately 1972 or 1973.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

morrjr said:


> Here's a pic of my favorite as promised a couple of days ago. It's a Howell Day Red Ball brass CNJ 4-6-0 Camelback with Athearn coach modified by my father to reflect CNJ configuration (four wheel trucks). There are several more cars to the train not pictured. This stuff dates back to approximately 1972 or 1973.


Wonderful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Right now, all of 'em.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

To say "All of them." risks sounding cliched but it would be true. Going back about 4 years found me looking at the sheer mass of what I had acquired and wondering if I could in good conscience face any hard times with my family without regret in regards to how much money it all represented. Coupling that with the reality that the dream empire simply wasn't going to be and that my interests lie in vintage trains and tinkering drove me to sell it all--and--give the proceeds to my best fan of all to spend where she sees fit...all of it.

With that I had an awesome time on Ebay for about 6 months getting a windfall return that still boggles my mind when I look at the numbers. Once all that was done, I was down to the models that mattered...ones I resurrected from junk, others that were awesome deals that filled a life long desire for a particular model, and gift ones...ones that have been given to me for one reason or another over the years by folks I've met online. It's a fantastically eclectic mishmash that would reduce Tony Koester to tears in one of his editorial dronings at the back of MR magazine. I now literally have no money in my collection with the return I received from that sale, giving me peace of mind as the country faces some pretty tough times. That more than anything makes them all my favorites.










A Mantua Classic 2-6-6-2 that came to me in pieces after it took a 3 1/2' header off of a layout, given to me for the price of postage with the condition that I do not sell it. All my pets have stories to go with them...


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Shay. do you have any "before" pics? Either way that locomotive looks spectacular!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

rrgrassi said:


> Shay. do you have any "before" pics? Either way that locomotive looks spectacular!


Thanks, I really like this one. It's one of the later Model Power re-releases of the old Mantua line. It runs very well and has a flywheel and DCC plug.

A far cry from what it looked like when it arrived...



















The worst damage was the rear driver...I reattached it with JB Weld and re-quartered it by eye. There was some valve gear with broken rivets and a sheared crankpin I had to replace but it was in surprisingly good shape overall. I would place it in the number 2 slot of my "favorites" rankings...just after my Rivarossi 4-8-8-4 Big Boy...as far as work involved and the satisfaction of making a total loss run again.:thumbsup:


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Great posts there, Shay. This is the type of thing I was hoping to see. Although all the other posts in the thread are also much appreciated. 

I sure hear you when you write of hard times. Oh how much this world has changed since my wife and I started out back in 1969. It's like a totally different world. Our children are all gone from the nest and have their own lives well underway. We have our home paid for and like many others not much more. Investments gone sour, trusted plans failed, and business opportunities today are between a rock and a hard place, etc., etc. . It's kinda funny, I recall my dad retiring at 62 and never working again. Now people have to work till 75+. And so we could go on and on... . Well Shay, we'd best not dwell on this subject long or some moderator might spank us :laugh:

I owned a small but pretty impressive collection of vintage Lionel trains. Mostly due to downsizing in house size, they went to ebay just like some of yours did. We just don't have the room anymore with my art taking off we're wall to wall paintings. 

Quality is better than quantity. A train that has meaning is better than a giant collection built mostly upon a shallow appreciation and/or greed. Right now I own only one vintage 0 Lionel set (early 50's). I bought it off ebay last winter and it's still packed away in those boxes. When I get time (I tell a funny) I'll make a special train table with model buildings, cars, trucks, places, copied after those of our married years. Kind of our little memory train table.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

DJTrains said:


> Well Shay, we'd best not dwell on this subject long or some moderator might spank us :laugh:


It helps when you're one of them moderators...I get a license to ill...:smokin:

_Quality is better than quantity. A train that has meaning is better than a giant collection built mostly upon a shallow appreciation and/or greed._

That speaks volumes to what I've seen in the hobby these past 25 years. Sometime in the mid 90s I saw an MR cover shot that was filled with nice detail, but I soon realized that I could identify every product used in the shot--there was no original creative work there. The kicker was the guy in the shot looked like he needed to get some Ex-Lax...he just had this pained look on his face like he was trying to figure out a way to explain to his wife that new $1800 brass Allegheny he was running. 

Back in '86 I went so far as to box it all up and toss it in the trash or donate it to a local club...I was just that sick of how it had ruled my life at that point in time. Now I enjoy it for what it is, a hobby, nothing more...grateful for the friends it brings me, the memories it brings and the occasional recalcitrant beastie that needs my scalpel...or hammer.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

shaygetz said:


> It helps when you're one of them moderators...I get a license to ill...:smokin:
> 
> _Quality is better than quantity. A train that has meaning is better than a giant collection built mostly upon a shallow appreciation and/or greed._
> 
> ...


Shay, I've always appreciated your posts over the years (especially at Christmas time).

Yup, hobby addictions can get horribly nasty. My worst was treasure hunting. I wasted many thousands of dollars chasing an empty dream. And much worse than that I shunned the people in my life who really matter. At one time I had the addiction so bad I even slept with certain "treasures" from Spanish shipwrecks and various other types. I'd go to sleep grasping them in my hands or had them in coin holders in my bed...really sick! I just couldn't get enough of treasure. Almost all my dreams were of treasure. My wife said she could hear me talking in my sleep about rare coins, cobs, and relics. It's all gone now. Today I don't really collect anything. God, my wife, our children, and out grandchildren are the center of attention today. Stuff is just stuff. 

Good chatting with you.


----------



## JSantoro (Jul 27, 2013)

*Lionel Santa Fe F3 Diesel AA Unit 1948 $ 1949*

I'm looking for the User Guide of Lionel Santa Fe F3 Diesel 2033 AA Unit - 1948 $ 1949 since I'm having some problems with the horn and I want to fix it.
Thanks


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

JSantoro said:


> I'm looking for the User Guide of Lionel Santa Fe F3 Diesel 2033 AA Unit - 1948 $ 1949 since I'm having some problems with the horn and I want to fix it.
> Thanks



No need to post this question all over the site, go back and look at where you posted first.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

D1566 said:


> The favourite is usually the latest one to be bought or built! But one that has been consistently high up the list has been my modified Hornby model of (UK) London and South Western Railway 'N15' class 4-6-0 No 30755 'The Red Knight' I read the linked story about it and was inspired to carry out the modifications to the standard model. It has been a smooth and quiet runner and is always out and about on the layout.
> http://svsfilm.com/nineelms/hooker.htm


:appl:


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

My favorite would be the first train set I got as a kid on Christmas in 1982. It was a Tyco Virginian Tycoscene train set, it came with a cardboard layout and a steel crane. The train set had been in the attic for 25+ years and I had to work on the engine to get it running again. Just researching that and actually getting the engine to work good as new was an accomplishment that I liked. That was around 10 or 11 months ago...getting that Tyco running gave me the train bug bad and I have acquired quite a few engines since then (see my engine post). http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=19368

Thankfully I had some money saved up from selling a bunch of computer scrap (I'm in IT and had over 20 years worth of computers and parts) and I got in good with a local train store owner who let me shop out of his private collection. So I was able to build my collection rather fast without using any of my payroll money, which the wife was ok with. 

Shaygetz and DJTrains, I would say I really like your insightful words about what matters most...I like my trains but I love my family and they certainly come first. Train collecting and working on engines has become a pressure relief for me at a time when my real life has been rather stressful. I do have to be careful though to not get carried away...thankfully though my 10 year old daughter is very creative and is interested in helping me build the "diorama" part of my train layout and will help me stay grounded.

Sorry for rambling but I felt inspired to by the last few posts.

Artwork of the Tyco Virginian trainset:








-Trever


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Still my favorite after years of collecting would be my Challengers Models Great Northern class M2 2-6-8-0.
From the first time I found a picture of one wanted this articulated oddball
Turned out to not only be my favorite but the most expensive locomotive I ever bought !!


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Morrjr,

Being from NJ originally I do have a soft spot for the camelbacks.

Shay,

Glad you were able to save that Model-power re-release, you did a 
great job.

GN 2-6-8-0,

Money well spent. 

Pookybear


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

GN.2-6-8-0 said:


> Still my favorite after years of collecting would be my Challengers Models Great Northern class M2 2-6-8-0.
> From the first time I found a picture of one wanted this articulated oddball
> Turned out to not only be my favorite but the most expensive locomotive I ever bought !!



Very very nice!


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Too many Favs. If I had to choose it would be a B&O Dockside 0-4-0.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, it will soon be the Christmas season again and time to setup that big Santa style layout I've been wanting to do for years. Who knows, maybe I'll actually get time to do it this year? If I do, it will feature my favorite train. :thumbsup:

Thanks for all the great comments:appl:


----------



## Gordon the big engine (Aug 31, 2013)

*Civil war trains*

I really like civil war sets. There is a really neat set that I like, which comes in both Confederate and Federal style. I also like streamlined-looking diesels.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

GN.2-6-8-0 said:


> Still my favorite after years of collecting would be my Challengers Models Great Northern class M2 2-6-8-0.
> From the first time I found a picture of one wanted this articulated oddball
> Turned out to not only be my favorite but the most expensive locomotive I ever bought !!


Lol i knew that


----------



## JSantoro (Jul 27, 2013)

First time I see this fantastic model. Congratulations It is an crown jewel


----------



## Opus (Jan 14, 2020)

My favorite train is the Lionel train set my parents got me for my birthday . My mother saved up S&H green stamps ( i don't know how many books it took) that she got when she bought groceries. I still have the entire set in the box . I am 67 years old. It runs great. I set it up around the Christmas tree every year.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

1946 Lionel 2-6-4 # 221 in grey. It is like my first loco after WW II. Still runs well. Nothing fancy.


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

There are three on my wish list, two of which are going o be close to impossible to do. I grew up in Philadelphia and rode the trolleys, buses, trackless trolleys, and subways a lot for public transportation. I would love to model the trolleys and subways from back in the early to mid 60s, when it was PTC instead of Septa. The trolleys and buses used a cream colored top, a green bottom, and a red stripe in the cream just above the green. While the subways were most polished aluminum, I also remember the older ones - probably from the 50's but still in use - that had a maroon paint scheme. Bachmann does have the PTC trolley in HO, and I might end up ordering it just for a small display. If I could find the subway cars I would definitely end up with that spare layout (they ran the same cars on the elevated line so I could build a portion of the city that way - modeling underground cars does seem really interesting).

The third one, and I am considering this, is Amtrak from Phase I or Phase II paint eras. I used to take Amtrak to college in Kansas and home from the Army, but I also took it from Philly to Trenton to see my first girlfriend before I got a driver's license.


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

An old but interesting thread. My favorite has to be the Tyco General. It has fantastic history (the Great Locomotive Chase), its own movie (starring Charlie Chaplin), it still exists and the 4-4-0 American was the most common locomotive in the 19th century. What's more it was the first engine I built when I started model railroading as a teen and the first I built when I returned to model railroading. I also converted one to another locomotive, and am considering buying another to backdate to its Civil War appearance (The one in a museum is as updated in the 1870's). Anyway here are the two I have right now, the General as it is now and the General Grant conversion:


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Despite the huge fleet of locomotives I have across the empire, I think I would have to point to my team of tunnel motors.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Hmm, probably my Life Like F7.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

My soft spot would have to be the family lionel of my youth. The 6-8-6 turbine. Long gone due to a house fire in the late 60's.
Got into H0 gauge inthe early 70's and have remained there.
One of the first locos was/is a very heavy Bachmann F7/9? Sante Fe war bonnet. I still have it. 2pce cast frame, 8 wheel electric pickup and drive. Pulls like a bull.


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

wsorfan4003 said:


> Hey, thanks it tends not to bother me too much now, I realize things are for the better now.


Kudos to both of you guys.

My favorite(s) are any that I'm running, presently this New One Japan little 0-4-0 and a couple of Varneys that I have rebuilt. 










They get a lot more use that another favorite, a Rivarossi UP FES though.










But, my true all-time favorites are my Rivarossi Y6's, I have been running them for at least 50 years. Love watching those valve gears do their thing.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

They are pretty much all my favorites or I wouldn't have bought them. But there is one that stands out and that is my BEMO ABe 4/4 III Triebwagen that runs on the Rhätische Bahn line.


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

Beautiful vintage train Michael. Just watched an episode of The Smithsonian Channels "Trains" featuring this Italian model. They have featured other Europeans in the past. They sure have it all over our trains here in the USA.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Northern Pacific Lowery scheme passenger train...(that I sold)., and the layout it’s on was disassembled. I love the classic passenger paint schemes.


----------

